# Pundamilia nyererei



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Video showcasing a few of my Pundamilia nyererei males. The video actually doesn't do this batch justice...the red in person is incredible.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Beautiful fish. And he appears to be rather well behaved in a community tank.

Kevin


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

StructureGuy said:


> Beautiful fish. And he appears to be rather well behaved in a community tank.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin...yeah there are lots of much larger fish in the tank that keep these crazies in line lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine behaved well but his color went to almost black. Back to a species tank for him!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Mine behaved well but his color went to almost black. Back to a species tank for him!


Lol....I have a male like that...he also was removed


----------

